# Plow Music



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey, i know it is a bit off topic but does any one else have a plowing tape, or CD that they just pop in and listen to when they are plowing. I kinda prefer a bit of CCR Fortunate son what hell of a song to plow to. Although when I get going get into the music and everything is going great. Bam something goes wrong, but while it lasts I enjoy it.


----------



## Exciteable (Nov 20, 2004)

Geez....several I guess.
At times though, I like some tunes that will calm me down a little.
When I need a little calming down, i'll pop in something like Willie Nelsons "Stardust", or something like it.
Try it....It works.


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*I hear ya*

The God Father trilogy, thats my calm down music!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have XM radio, so I can listen to any type of music... it's great, no babbling djs who think they are actually good!!!!!


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

All my plow truck has is the stock AM radio. I listen to talk radio all night long.


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

I picked up a portable MP3 CD player with a cassette deck adapter so I can listen to like 80 songs without changin cd's.. Lots of old stuff.. Janis Joplin, Joan Baez, Crosby Stills Nash and Young, Arlo Guthrie, Simon and Garfunkel.. The good ones..


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Theres nothing better pushin piles while Toby is playin on the cd player. " Whos your daddy whos your baby"......Rob


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I switch music alot. Don't listen to the radio much unless I'm wearing the worktunes.

Usually listen to Chevelle, Disturbed, Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park, etc

And when I'm stressed or want to relax usually country Kenny Chesney, Joe Diffie, Brooks & Dunn, Shedaisy, etc


happy plowing


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Old country for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andersonbldrs (Nov 7, 2004)

anything but country! HAte it!


----------



## Beej1024 (Nov 23, 2004)

I guess this is about the best place to throw this in. I have XM Radio in the truck. It's great to bounce around have commercial free music. If it's real cold, nothing beats a little tejano~ music blasting here in New England. 

I have my XM hard wired right into my truck. I can post some photos if there is any interest.



BJ


----------



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

*Snowplow song*

If you go to Blizzard snow plows website, they have a song taking about Blizzard plows. I think the name of the song is the story of Hank. If you like country you will like this.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I suppose I'll be listening to some of my favorites when I'm plowing. AC/DC, Chicago, Loverboy, Def Leppard, Van Halen, Foreigner, Los Lonely Boys, Don Williams, Johnny Cash; Lone Star, Alan Jackson, Toby Keith, or even today's music like Matchbox 20, Smashing Pumpkins, Avril Livigne...anything but rap. What the hell is rap anyways?  

Buck


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Judas Priest, Slayer, Iron Maiden, all the 80's music. I always have East Bound and Down by Jerry Reed with me too.


----------



## cntryboymc (Jun 10, 2003)

all country with a little bit of rock mixed in


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

Depends mostly on mood but the majority of the time its sports radio.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Usually Squizz, channel 48 on XM or I'll pop in some Godsmack, Korn, Sevendust, or the like.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Queen - 'Queen Rocks'....... features rock hits of Queen.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

A&M Snowplowing said:


> If you go to Blizzard snow plows website, they have a song taking about Blizzard plows. I think the name of the song is the story of Hank. If you like country you will like this.


YUP.............. I have listened to it many of times. Goes good with our new 8-10 Blizzard


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'll usually listen to the radio, if there nothing good on I'll pop in a cd. It's either Linkin Park Hybrid Throry or Meteora, Godsmack, Limp Bizket, Eminem, Trapt ect.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Beej1024 said:


> I guess this is about the best place to throw this in. I have XM Radio in the truck. It's great to bounce around have commercial free music. If it's real cold, nothing beats a little tejano~ music blasting here in New England.
> 
> I have my XM hard wired right into my truck. I can post some photos if there is any interest.
> 
> BJ


I would like to see the pics of your install. I am working on reinstalling my XM on my new truck... it sure sucks having to work on it in this weather, but I am slowly progressing.


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

I guess some day when they figure out there's people that might wanna listen to Satellite radio, they'll put on in a high enough orbit to hit Alaska.. But, until then.. I'll play my .mp3 I reckon.. 

Just like them Nextel phones.. Notice how it says "nationwide" on the box?? Well, Alaska is part of this nation ya know.. Cain't use them at all up here..


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

kl0an said:


> I guess some day when they figure out there's people that might wanna listen to Satellite radio, they'll put on in a high enough orbit to hit Alaska.. But, until then.. I'll play my .mp3 I reckon..
> 
> Just like them Nextel phones.. Notice how it says "nationwide" on the box?? Well, Alaska is part of this nation ya know.. Cain't use them at all up here..


Don't feel bad Kloan...I'm in Minnesota and the dang Nextel phones don't work worth a crap here either. My brother in law in Iowa can't get his to work half the time as well. They're probably nice where they work, but I wouldn't buy one again.

Buck


----------



## Beej1024 (Nov 23, 2004)

Used a Pro-Fit bracket, wired in a extra cig. lighter adapter behind the dash do I did not have to cut up the power line for the Roady. Installed in a 2003 F250 SD. Ran the antenna out the 3rd brake light. Used a line in on my JVC head unit, nothing beats the direct input for sound, the FM modulators sounded like crap.


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

One change in your installation I can see is I would run that antenna wire out the bottom of that light, less chance of water sneaking in.. Where you have it, it will eventually seep into that gasket.. Always better if you can make it come out lower, then go up with it.. Just my two cents..


----------



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

If there nothing good on the radio then I break out the Aerosmith CDs


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

If i listen to the radio, its either "mix", classic rock, or if there is really nothing good on, country. I have an MP3 player in my truck which i use most of the time, i listen to many types of music,mostly rock: AC/DC, Led Zepplan, Aerosmith, Guns N Roses, etc. Other times its James Taylor, The Eagles, and other country type bands. I don't really like rap, a few songs but thats it.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

xm radio all day all night :yow!:


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

The faster the music...the more i get into plowing. AC/DC works for me!


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*Same here*

I'm telling you, I'm thinking about making a CD called plowing greatest hits.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

metallica slayer ozzy megadeth stuff like that


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*Blizzard Tune*

Just heard the story of hank thats great.


----------



## btrussell (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd say oldies and country because thats what comes on my radio, but getting a cd player installed soon thinking xm perhaps but not sure. Ill still listen to oldies and country though and alternative style stuff aka chili peppers system of a down etc. almost anything but rap i guess. depends on my mood.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

AC/DC, zz top, metalica, boston, rolling stones, foreigner, bachman turner, bad company, tom petty, the police, van halen.......That stuff usually gets me rolling.......


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

the first thing I do when I get ready to leave is flip the remote switch on my amp  and make sure the subs work... and then it is time to load the cd changer with everything from eminem to seals & crofts nad away we go!nothing like 138dB to keep ya awake


----------



## WELDER (Nov 2, 2004)

Metallica..........course i took out a half dozen mailboxes while bangin my head.........  .......just kiddin


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Kind of funny...you can get a pretty good idea of everyone's age when you look at the music they listen to. 80's music rocks!!

Buck


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*Very true*

Hey I agree Late 70s and 80s works for me to.


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

I normally listen to sports talk or news radio; music distracts me


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

Iron Butterfly Inna - godda - divida
I can get some lots plowed before it is over.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

npalomba said:


> I normally listen to sports talk or news radio; music distracts me


Yea, I can't have it too loud otherwise I can't concentrate on plowing. Sometimes its nice to just listen to the plow scraping and the snow rolling.


----------



## WELDER (Nov 2, 2004)

most of the time the lil ladies with me......and i dont get to listen to much music cause shes always yappin.........


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

WELDER said:


> most of the time the lil ladies with me......and i dont get to listen to much music cause shes always yappin.........


 ​
That is so funny!! I don't like anyone with me when plowing. I just like to sit there an plow.... not too much noise, just watching the snow and putting into a pile.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

WELDER said:


> most of the time the lil ladies with me......and i dont get to listen to much music cause shes always yappin.........


mine came with me one time, till this day all she tells people is how boring it is and doesnt know how people can do it


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm a big fan of classic rock, I listen to the best...100.7 WZLX!  

If the radio isn't on I like these bands: The Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin, Lynyard Skynyard, Creedance Clearwater Revivial, Queen, Boston, The Beatles, Bob Seger, Aerosmith, The Doors, The Who


----------



## PlowKid150 (Nov 3, 2003)

Tom Petty of course


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Always got Daves Matthews Band in the Cd player.......some country, some top 20..............Can't forget "Coast to Coast" AM in the middle of the night. All the weirdos come on and talk about conspiracy's and UFO's. Never a dull moment lol.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

my little woman can't go with cuz the back and forth makes her sick or I'd have to listen to her yappin all night. I have stuff from the 70's and 80's cuz that's what my dad would listen to when I'd tag along with him. I can't stand country. Makes me wanna go find a sheep.....


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

blade_masters said:


> I can't stand country. Makes me wanna go find a sheep.....


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Guess you ALL hate Queen.

Queen - voted best band of the 80's

Queen - voted having the best song (Bohemian Rhapsody)

Queen - Band who did the entire soundtrack of Highlander AND Flash Gordon.

Queen - Best #1 US Single of 1980, (Another One Bites The Dust)

Freddie Mercury - Voted #1 best male vocalist


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> Guess you ALL hate Queen.


Yep, most annoying band i have ever listened too, overplayed and over rated  
No Offense Bolens :waving:


----------



## btrussell (Oct 16, 2004)

Seems like I'm the only one on here who listens to country other than 2 others maybe. But I like a little of everything. Oldies 80's styles country new age classical anything but the new rap older rap is ok though. But I just listen to what ever my antena picks up which is country and oldies but i grew up on both. Also getting a cd player installed soon finally.
Brian


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Im with ya russell , i usually have my country music go in when im out plowing..


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

If I listen to any music (which is very rarely) I listen to country also.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

blade_masters said:


> my little woman can't go with cuz the back and forth makes her sick or I'd have to listen to her yappin all night. I have stuff from the 70's and 80's cuz that's what my dad would listen to when I'd tag along with him. I can't stand country. Makes me wanna go find a sheep.....


blade_masters,
I think it's the little woman's yapping that causes your desire for some sheep. Maybe you need a visit with that Dr. Phil guy. 

Buck


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

naw I usually get the urge to get a sheep's head stuck between fence posts even just hearing a bit of country flippin through the channels. Its always the mouth full of chaw and off key singing.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I have 1 uf toes nu fangl (chaw ) radios tat ya kin pik yur own station. Sew A pick un where ya kin here ta words an dun't hav a desire ta bang yur head on ta dash.


----------



## RON66106 (Jan 29, 2002)

No music for me I listen to the police scannner and keep my mind on what I am doing. I like to listen to the sounds of the truck and keep in tune with it.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I found out years ago that listening to a police scanner did not do much to improve my faith in human nature. Entertaining though. purplebou :redbounce


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Bolts Indus. said:


> I have 1 uf toes nu fangl (chaw ) radios tat ya kin pik yur own station. Sew A pick un where ya kin here ta words an dun't hav a desire ta bang yur head on ta dash.


lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> Yep, most annoying band i have ever listened too, overplayed and over rated
> No Offense Bolens :waving:


Overplayed?  There's more to Queen than 'another one bites the dust' and 'we will rock you'

See what I mean, here's a list of songs. I'm sure they arn't all overplayed. Only singles are played on the radio. There's songs on every album a band makes that arn't a single. There are an average of 2 - 5 singles per album from any band.

'39 Words and music by Brian May
A Dozen Red Roses For My Darling Music by Roger Taylor
A Human Body Words and music by Roger Taylor
A Kind Of Magic Words and music by Roger Taylor
A Nation Of Haircuts Words and music by Roger Taylor
A Winter's Tale Words and music by Queen (Freddie)
Aaron Music by Brian May
Abandon Fire Words and music by Roger Taylor and David Richards
Action This Day Words and music by Roger Taylor
Ain't Put Nothing Down Words and music by Clayton Moss
Airheads Words and music by Roger Taylor
All Dead All Dead Words and music by Brian May
All God's People Words and music by Queen (Freddie) and Mike Moran
All The Way From Memphis Words and music by Ian Hunter
Another One Bites The Dust Words and music by John Deacon
Another World Words and music by Brian May
April Lady Words and music by Stanley Lucas
Arboria Music by John Deacon
Arrest Music by Brian May
Baby It's Alright Words and music by S***e E***y
Back Chat Words and music by John Deacon
Back To The Light Words and music by Brian May
Bad Attitude Words and music by The Cross
Barcelona Words and music by Freddie Mercury and Mike Moran
Battle Theme Music by Brian May
Beautiful Dreams Words and music by Roger Taylor
Believe In Yourself Words and music by Roger Taylor
Better Things Words and music by Clayton Moss
Bicycle Race Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Bijou Words and music by Queen (Brian ... words may be Fred)
Blag Words and music by Brian May
Blues Breaker Music by Brian May, Edward Van Halen, Alan Gratzer, Phil Chen and Fred Mandel
Blurred Vision Music by Queen
Body Language Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Bohemian Rhapsody Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Breakdown Words and music by Peter Noone
Breakthru Words and music by Queen (intro: Fred, song: Roger)
Brighton Rock Words and music by Brian May
Bring Back That Leroy Brown Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Business Words and music by Brian May
Calling All Girls Words and music by Roger Taylor
China Belle Words and music by Brian May
Chinese Torture Music by Queen (Brian)
Closer To You Words and music by S***e E***y
Coming Soon Words and music by Roger Taylor
Contact Words and music by Roger Taylor
Cool Cat Words and music by Freddie Mercury and John Deacon
Cowboys And Indians Words and music by Roger Taylor
Crash Dive On Mingo City Music by Brian May
Crazy Little Thing Called Love Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Cyborg Words and music by Brian May
Dancer Words and music by Brian May
Dead On Time Words and music by Brian May
Dear Friends Words and music by Brian May
Dear Mr Murdoch Words and music by Roger Taylor
Death On Two Legs Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Delilah Words and music by Queen (Freddie)
Diner Music by Brian May
Dirty Mind Words and music by S***e E***y
Dog With A Bone Words and music by Queen
Doin' All Right [Smile version] Words and music by Brian May and Tim Staffell
Doing All Right [Queen version] Words and music by Brian May and Tim Staffell
Don't Lose Your Head Words and music by Roger Taylor
Don't Stop Me Now Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Don't Try So Hard Words and music by Queen (John)
Don't Try Suicide Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Dragon Attack Words and music by Brian May
Dream Of Thee Words and Music by Brian May
Dreamer's Ball Words and music by Brian May
Driven By You Words and music by Brian May
Driven By You Two Music by Brian May
Driven By You [Ford version] Words and music by Brian May
Drowse Words and music by Roger Taylor
Earth Words and music by Tim Staffell
Ensueno Words by Montserrat Caballe, Music by Freddie Mercury and Mike Moran
Escape Music by Brian May
Escape From The Swamp Music by Roger Taylor
Everybody Hurts Sometime Words and music by Roger Taylor
Execution Of Flash Music by John Deacon
Exercises In Free Love [Freddie vocal] Music by Freddie Mercury and Mike Moran
Exercises In Free Love [Montserrat vocal] Music by Freddie Mercury and Mike Moran
F.B.I. Music by Hank Marvin and Bruce Welch
Fat Bottomed Girls Words and music by Brian May
Father And Son Music by Brian May
Father To Son Words and music by Brian May
Feel The Force Words and music by Roger Taylor
Fight From The Inside Words and music by Roger Taylor
Final Destination [Cross version] Words and music by Roger Taylor
Final Destination [Roger version] Words and music by Roger Taylor
Fire Music by Brian May
First Glance Music by Brian May
First Kiss Music by Brian May
Flash Words and music by Brian May
Flash To The Rescue Music by Brian May
Flash's Theme Reprise Music by Brian May
Flick Of The Wrist Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Fooling Around Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Football Fight Music by Freddie Mercury
Foreign Sand Words by Roger Taylor, Music by Yoshiki
Forever Music by Brian May
Foxy Lady Words and music by Jimi Hendrix
Freedom Train Words and music by Roger Taylor
Friends Will Be Friends Words and music by Freddie Mercury and John Deacon
Fun In Space Words and music by Roger Taylor
Fun It Words and music by Roger Taylor
Funny How Love Is Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Furia Theme Music by Brian May
Future Management Words and music by Roger Taylor
Get Down Make Love Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Gimme The Prize Words and music by Brian May
Go On Music by Brian May
God Save The Queen Music by Henry Carey
Going Back Words and music by Gerry Goffin and Carole King
Good Company Words and music by Brian May
Good Old Fashioned Lover Boy Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Good Times Are Now Words and music by Roger Taylor
Great King Rat Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Guide Me Home Words and music by Freddie Mercury and Mike Moran
Gun Music by Brian May
Hammer To Fall Words and music by Brian May
Hand Of Fools Words and music by Peter Noone
Hang On In There Words and music by Queen (Brian)
Happiness Words and music by Roger Taylor
Headlong Words and music by Queen (Brian)
Heartland Words and music by Peter Noone
Heaven For Everyone [Cross version] Words and music by Roger Taylor
Heaven For Everyone [Queen version] Words and music by Roger Taylor
Hijack My Heart Words and music by Queen (Roger)
Hold On Words by Freddie Mercury, Music by Reinhold Mack
Hot Patootie Words and Music by Richard O'Brien
How Can I Go On Words and music by Freddie Mercury and Mike Moran
I Can Hear Music Words and music by Phil Spector, Ellie Greenwich and Jeff Barry
I Can't Live With You Words and music by Queen (Brian)
I Cry For You Words and music by Roger Taylor
I Go Crazy Words and music by Brian May
I Wanna Testify Words by Roger Taylor, music by George Clinton and D.Taylor
I Want It All Words and music by Queen (Brian)
I Want To Break Free Words and music by John Deacon
I Was Born To Love You [Freddie version] Words and music by Freddie Mercury
I Was Born To Love You [Queen version] Words and music by Freddie Mercury
I'm Going Slightly Mad Words and music by Queen (Freddie)
I'm In Love With My Car Words and music by Roger Taylor
I'm Scared Words and music by Brian May
If You Can't Beat Them Words and music by John Deacon
Il Colosso [Brian May, Sissel and Jerry Hadley] Music by Brian May and Lee Holdridge, Words by Brian May, Libretto by Richard Sparks
In Charge Of My Heart Words and music by Roger Taylor
In My Defence Words and music by Dave Clark,John Soames and Jeff Daniels
In Only Seven Days Words and music by John Deacon
In The Death Cell Music by Roger Taylor
In The Lap Of The Gods Words and music by Freddie Mercury
In The Lap Of The Gods..revisited Words and music by Freddie Mercury
In The Space Capsule Music by Roger Taylor
Innuendo Words and music by Queen (Roger)
Interlude In Constantinople Words and music by Roger Taylor
Is Everybody Happy? Words and music by Freddie Mercury and Mike Moran
Is It Me Or Is It You? Words and music by Roger Taylor
Is This The World We Created Words and music by Freddie Mercury and Brian May
It's A Beautiful Day Words and music by Queen
It's A Beautiful Day (reprise) Words and music by Queen
It's A Hard Life Words and music by Freddie Mercury
It's An Illusion Words and music by Roger Taylor and Rick Parfitt
It's Late Words and music by Brian May
Jealousy Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Jesus Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Just One Life Words and music by Brian May
Keep A Knockin' Words and music by Pennyman/Williams/Mays
Keep Passing The Open Windows Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Keep Yourself Alive Words and music by Brian May
Khashoggi's Ship Words and music by Queen
Killer Queen Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Killing Music by Brian May
Killing Time Words and music by Roger Taylor (and, apparently, Freddie)
La Japonaise Words and music by Freddie Mercury and Mike Moran
Landscape Music by Brian May
Las Palabras De Amor Words and music by Brian May
Last Horizon Music by Brian May
Laugh Or Cry Words and music by Roger Taylor
Lazing On A Sunday Afternoon Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Leaving Home Ain't Easy Words and music by Brian May
Let Me Entertain You Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Let Me Live Words and music by Queen
Let Me Out Words and music by Brian May
Let Your Heart Rule Your Head Words and music by Brian May
Let's Get Crazy Words and music by Roger Taylor
Let's Turn It On Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Liar [Cross] Words and music by Peter Noone
Liar [Queen] Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Life Changes Words and music by Clayton Moss, Peter Noone and Josh Macrae
Life Is Real Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Lily Of The Valley Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Living On My Own Words and music by Freddie Mercury
London Town, Come On Down Words and music by Roger Taylor
Loneliness Words and music by Roger Taylor
Long Away Words and music by Brian May
Lost Opportunity Words and music by Queen (Brian)
Love Kills Words and music by Freddie Mercury and Georgio Moroder
Love Lies Bleeding Words and music by Roger Taylor
Love Me Like There's No Tomorrow Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Love Of My Life Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Love On A Tightrope Words and music by Roger Taylor
Love Token Words and music by Brian May
Machines Words and music by Brian May and Roger Taylor
Mad The Swine Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Made In Heaven [Freddie version] Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Made In Heaven [Queen version] Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Magic Is Loose Words and music by Roger Taylor
Man Made Paradise Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Man On Fire Words and music by Roger Taylor
Man On The Prowl Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Manipulator Words and music by Roger Taylor and Steve Strange
March Of The Black Queen Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Marriage Of Dale And Ming Music by Brian May and Roger Taylor
Masters Of War Words and music by Bob Dylan, arranged by Roger
Maybe Baby Words and music by Norman Petty and Charles Hardin
Millionaire Words and music by Clayton Moss, Peter Noone and Josh Macrae
Ming's Theme Music by Freddie Mercury
Misfire Words and music by John Deacon
Modern Times Rock'n'Roll Words and music by Roger Taylor
More Of That Jazz Words and music by Roger Taylor
Mother Love Words and music by Brian May and Freddie Mercury
Mr Bad Guy Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Mustapha Words and music by Freddie Mercury
My Baby Does Me Words and music by Queen (Freddie and John)
My Boy Words and music by Brian May
My Country I & II Words and music by Roger Taylor
My Fairy King Words and music by Freddie Mercury
My Life Has Been Saved [First version] Words and music by Queen (Brian)
My Life Has Been Saved [Second version] Words and music by Queen (Brian)
My Love Is Dangerous Words and music by Freddie Mercury
My Melancholy Blues Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Nazis 1994 Words and music by Roger Taylor
Need Your Loving Tonight Words and music by John Deacon
Nevermore Words and music by Freddie Mercury
New Dark Ages Words and music by Roger Taylor
No More Fun Words and music by Roger Taylor
No One But You Words and music by Brian May
No Turning Back Words and music by John Deacon and Robert Ahwai
No Violins Words and music by Roger Taylor
Nothin' But Blue Words by Brian May, Music by Cozy Powell, Geoff Nicholls and Steve Makin
Now I'm Here Words and music by Brian May
Ogre Battle Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Old Friends Words and music by Roger Taylor
Old Men Words and music by Roger Taylor
On My Way Up Words and music by Brian May
On Top Of The World Ma Words and music by The Cross
One Night Stand Words and music by Roger Taylor
One Rainy Wish Words and music by Jimi Hendrix
One Vision Words and music by Queen
One Year Of Love Words and music by John Deacon
Only Make Believe Words and music by Conway Twitty and Jack Nance
Otro Lugar Words and music by Brian May
Overture Piccante Words and music by Freddie Mercury and Mike Moran
Pain Is So Close To Pleasure Words and music by Freddie Mercury and John Deacon
Party Words and music by Queen
Passion for Trash Words and music by Josh Macrae
Penetration Guru Words and music by Clayton Moss
People On Streets Words and music by Roger Taylor
Phone Music by Brian May
Play The Game Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Polar Bear Words and music by Brian May
Power To Love Words and music by Josh Macrae, Peter Noone and Clayton Moss
Pressure On Words and music by Roger Taylor
Princes Of The Universe Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Procession Music by Brian May
Pursuit Music by Brian May
Put It All Down To Love Words and music by S***e E***y
Put Out The Fire Words and music by Brian May
Racing In The Street Words and music by Bruce Springsteen, arranged by Roger
Radio Ga-Ga Words and music by Roger Taylor
Rain Must Fall Words and music by Queen (John)
Resurrection Words by Brian May, Music by Jamie Page
Revelation Words and music by Roger Taylor
Ride The Wild Wind Words and music by Queen (Roger)
Rock In Rio Blues Words and music by Queen
Rock It Words and music by Roger Taylor
Rollin' Over Words and music by Steve Marriot and Ronnie Lane
Rough Justice Words and music by Roger Taylor
Sail Away Sweet Sister Words and music by Brian May
Save Me Words and music by Brian May
Scandal Words and music by Queen (Brian)
Seaside Rendezvous Words and music by Freddie Mercury
See What A Fool I've Been Words and music by Brian May
Seven Seas Of Rhye Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Seven Seas Of Rhye... Music by Freddie Mercury
She Blows Hot And Cold Words and music by Freddie Mercury
She Makes Me Words and music by Brian May
Sheer Heart Attack Words and music by Roger Taylor
Shove It Words and music by Roger Taylor
Since You've Been Gone Words and music by Russ Ballard
Sister Blue Words and music by Peter Noone
Sleeping On The Sidewalk Words and music by Brian May
Slow Down Words and music by Larry Williams
Some Day One Day Words and music by Brian May
Somebody To Love Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Son And Daughter Words and music by Brian May
Son Of Star Fleet Music by Brian May
Soul Brother Words and music by Queen
Space Words and music by Brian May
Spread Your Wings Words and music by John Deacon
Stand Up For Love Words and music by Roger Taylor
Star Fleet Words and music by Paul Bliss
Staying Power Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Stealin' Words and music by Queen (Fred first bit, Roger second bit)
Step On Me Words and music by Brian May and Tim Staffell
Stone Cold Crazy Words and music by Queen
Stop All The Fighting Words and music by Freddie Mercury
Storm Music by Brian May
Strange Frontier Words and music by Roger Taylor
Surrender Words and music by Roger Taylor
Sweet Lady Words and music by Brian May
Tear It Up Words and music by Brian May
Tenement Funster Words and music by Roger Taylor
Teo Toriatte Words and music by Brian May
Thank God It's Christmas Words and music by Brian May and Roger Taylor
The Also Rans Words and music by Roger Taylor
The Amazing Spiderman Music by Brian May
The Dark Music by Brian May
The Fairy Fellers Master Stroke Words and music by Freddie Mercury
The Fallen Priest Words and music by Freddie Mercury, Mike Moran and Tim Rice
The Golden Boy Words and music by Freddie Mercury, Mike Moran and Tim Rice
The Great Pretender Words and music by Buck Ram
The Guvnor Words and music by Brian May
The Hero Words and music by Brian May
The Hitman Words and music by Queen (Brian)
The Invisible Man Words and music by Queen (Roger)
The Key Words and music by Roger Taylor
The Kiss Music by Freddie Mercury
The Loser In The End Words and music by Roger Taylor
The Meeting Music by Brian May
The Millionaire Waltz Words and music by Freddie Mercury
The Miracle Words and music by Queen
The Night Comes Down Words and music by Brian May
The Prophet's Song Words and music by Brian May
The Ring Music by Freddie Mercury
The Show Must Go On Words and music by Queen (Brian)
The Wedding March Music by Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy
The Whisperers Words and music by Roger Taylor and Nicholas Evans
There Must Be More To Life Than This Words and music by Freddie Mercury
These Are The Days Of Our Lives Words and music by Queen (Roger)
Tie Your Mother Down Words and music by Brian May
Time Words and music by Dave Clark and John Christie
Time (reprise) Words and music by Dave Clark and John Christie
Tonight Words and music by Roger Taylor
Too Much Love Will Kill You [Brian version] Words and music by Brian May, Frank Musker, Elizabeth Lamers
Too Much Love Will Kill You [Queen version] Words and music by Brian May, Frank Musker, Elizabeth Lamers
Touch The Sky Words and music by Roger Taylor
Turn On The TV Words and music by Roger Taylor
Two Sharp Pencils Words and music by Roger Taylor
Under Pressure Words and music by Queen and David Bowie (Roger actually)
Untitled [Brian] Music by Brian May
Untitled [Queen] Music by Queen
Vultan's Theme Music by Freddie Mercury
Was It All Worth It Words and music by Queen
We Are The Champions Words and music by Freddie Mercury
We Will Rock You Words and music by Brian May
What Are We Made Of Words and Music by Brian May
Where Are You Now Words and music by Roger Taylor
White Man Words and music by Brian May
White Queen Words and music by Brian May
Who Needs You Words and music by John Deacon
Who Wants To Live Forever Words and music by Brian May
Why Don't We Try Again Words and music by Brian May
Wilderness Words and music by Brian May
Working Class Hero Words and music by John Lennon
Yeah Word by Queen
You And I Words and music by John Deacon
You Don't Fool Me Words and music by Queen
'you had to be there' Words and music by Roger Taylor
You Take My Breath Away Words and music by Freddie Mercury
You're My Best Friend Words and music by John Deacon
Young Love Words and music by Roger Taylor
Your Kind Of Lover Words and music by Freddie Mercury


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm A country guy too!  
I should have been a cowboy


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Well I don't know about you but I'm impressed with that reply.

No not the songs but the energy it took to write all that. Takes me back to when I was that age and had that energy. Could you sell me some.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## RON66106 (Jan 29, 2002)

Bolts Indus. said:


> I found out years ago that listening to a police scanner did not do much to improve my faith in human nature. Entertaining though. purplebou :redbounce


Exactly right here are my three rule for life
A stupid person never learns from there mistakes
A smart person learns from there mistakes
A wise person not only learns from there mistakes but learns from other peoples mistakes. Ron


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Just bought the Sirius Satellite radio,Got to have something good to keep me awake at night.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow Bolens, I hope you cut and pasted all that if not, it must have taken hours. Well I guess when there is no snow what else can you do. LOL

I know alot of Queen songs and I don't like them at all, just me.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

RON66106 said:


> Exactly right here are my three rule for life
> A stupid person never learns from there mistakes
> A smart person learns from there mistakes
> A wise person not only learns from there mistakes but learns from other peoples mistakes. Ron


My wise friend tells me. " It is an awful stupid person that you can not learn something from"


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> Guess you ALL hate Queen.
> 
> I like Queen! Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

They do rock. Guns N Rose's Frontman, Axl Rose, played at the Freddie Mercury Tribute Concert, and says Freddie is an inspiration and claims if it wasn't for Queen, he wouldn't be a musician today.

Kurt Cobain, said Freddie Mercury, is someone he envies, in his suicide note.


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*Guns n roses*

Welcome to the jungle thats what I am talking about.


----------



## godfather039 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hell yeah... the "Godfather". Now that great music.....and a great movie as well


----------



## WELDER (Nov 2, 2004)

the lil woman listens to the scanner everytime i go out tooplow. she always knows were i am by the calls that come in claiming some idiot took there mailbox out.


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*Scanners*

hey thats another thing I have in my truck, (fireman also) when I get tired of music and talk radio, right after the savage nation with Mike savage, I then just listen to the scanner. durring a storm it gets interesting. Last year I heard of four different calls of veh. into homes including one plow truck.


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

hey you guys left out "surfing with an alien " the whole album rocks -its like it was wrote just for plowing-joe satriani


----------



## Q-Team Inc (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm with qualitylawncare and metro lawn. I prefer something heavy to get me motivated and moving. Limp bizkit, metallica, margret heater. If that gets old I go with sports talk radio.


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

*Rush*

Rush! As in Geddy, Alex, and the best drummer of all time, Neil!

Brian


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*take up a collection*

can we please organize a collection so we can buy crumm a real radio? that A.M radio can damage your mind..


----------



## skmodmsl (Dec 22, 2003)

They say that music soothes the savage beast. I have to have my music !
Unfortunately 104.1 changed to cRap. I listen to the oldies station. Been thinking of putting a CD player in the truck. 

Favorites: Quicksilver Messenger Service, Amboy Dukes, Cream, CCR, Jefferson Airplane, Nirvana, Ten Years After, Greatful Dead, and way too many to list.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I always keep a copy of "Living After Midnight" by Judas Priest with me also.
Also, Danzig, Megadeth, Whitesnake, all the good ones.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I forgot!!! The man, the one and only, Uncle Ted!! 
Ted Nugent!!


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

I love almost all music....some for longer spurts than others but I gotta pick PICK FLOYD...in general and "Comfortably Numb" on a cold winter's night !!


----------

